# FREE Sept 6th How to take the terror out of public speaking



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

EVERYONE will have to make a speech at some time in their lives, whether it is birthday, wedding, workplace or social. You might even be asked to say Grace before a public meal, or introduce and thank a speaker. Young people beginning their career will benefit from knowing how to give a presentation.

*Get ahead of the pack by learning the vital skill of public speaking from these practical tips. *



*We are here to celebrate the life of… - EULOGY*

Being asked to give a eulogy can be an emotional challenge for even experienced speakers, especially if the deceased is a close relative or friend. For inexperienced speakers it can be quite daunting. But knowing the basics for a eulogy, and saying it from the heart can do a lot to quell the nerves. Eulogies should give thanks for the life of the deceased as opposed to mourning their death, and a memorial service is often termed ‘a celebration of the life of the deceased’, so reflect on how the deceased made you feel, what you admired about them and how you benefitted from knowing them rather than listing their life’s accomplishments.

*Checklist*

• Before writing the eulogy consider what tone you want to use. Some funerals and memorial services will be sombre occasions, while others will be light-hearted, or perhaps they will encompass both.

• Not all people are religious and they may request no formal funeral after their death, so be mindful of this and avoid references to religion in order to respect their wishes.

• A eulogy is usually 3 -5 minutes, but can be longer or shorter.

• It can be difficult to predict who will attend a memorial service, other than family and close friends, so be prepared for a wide range of mourners, and those of different faiths.

• The church minister, or other presiding official, will most likely lead with the first eulogy and give the basic information about the deceased, such as a brief summary of their life, details of their family and work career, hobbies and achievements. (_If_ _you are a family member make sure the official has all the relevant details. I know of at least one funeral where the minister discovered he had left his notes at home only when he came to the part in the service where he was due to read them, so it might be prudent to keep your own notes as well.) _But you should focus on a more personal approach by using meaningful stories and anecdotes that illustrate how the deceased affected or inspired you, be it a family member, a friend, or in the workplace. You can also add anecdotes that others have previously shared with you, or from those not able to attend the service.

• If your comments are humorous make sure they are also respectful. _(The most memorable funeral service I attended was one in which several eulogies recounted the madcap youth of the elderly deceased, something of which few of those attending were aware. The stories were told with a warm respectful affection and caused much merriment, lightening what could have been a sombre occasion)._

• If several people will be delivering eulogies you might like to liaise with them to avoid repetition, or to make sure nothing important is missed.

• It might help to focus on a unifying theme for your eulogy, such as a certain time in the life of the deceased, or their distinctive characteristics – sense of humour, kindness, generosity, perfectionism etc

• Make your comments long enough to illustrate your meaning, but without rambling.

• When you arrive at the venue introduce yourself to the person conducting the service, and sit somewhere close enough to the front so that they can easily call on you when it is your turn to speak.

• Check whether a glass of water will be available if you think you might need one.

• Begin your eulogy by briefly introducing yourself and your connection to the deceased. Remember to use the person’s name throughout.

• There is no need to look solemn, you are celebrating the life of the deceased, so don’t be afraid to smile.

• Be sincere, calm and well-paced.

• People will understand if you suddenly feel overwhelmed by grief and need to pause to compose yourself. Keep a tissue handy. If you feel you might become too emotional to carry on, pre-arrange with someone to read your eulogy, but let them have a copy beforehand so that they are prepared.

• At the conclusion you might like to acknowledge the person’s family and offer some words of comfort or inspiration. You can end by mentioning what you will miss the most about the deceased.

• Revise and practise reading your eulogy out loud as if you were talking to friends. You might feel that you are familiar enough with your speech to deliver it from memory, but nerves could make you stumble, or forget something important, so keep your notes with you for reference.

• It has become common for the written eulogies to be handed to the family after the service so they can be read at a less emotional time. The family can also email them to friends and relatives who could not attend the service.

• You may be asked to read a tribute from someone who is unable to attend the service. Make sure to practise reading it out loud beforehand so that you don’t stumble over the words and that you give them the intended meaning.

*Read the Example in the book*
Hope these tips help. You can read the whole chapter in the book.

Link to worldwide Amazon stores Would You Rather Be in the Coffin Than Give the Eulogy - how to take the terror out of public speaking.: A PRACTICAL guide for all types of speeches - Kindle edition by Hurst-Nicholson, Jan. Reference Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

REVIEW

5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile

November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences "on the road." I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.

EVERYONE will have to make a speech at some time in their lives, whether it is birthday, wedding, workplace or social. You might even be asked to say Grace before a public meal, or introduce and thank a speaker. Young people beginning their career will benefit from knowing how to give a presentation.

*Get ahead of the pack by learning the vital skill of public speaking from these practical tips. *

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (_you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!_) Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.

Have you ever:

• Been nervous about a promotion because it involved public speaking?
• Been afraid to speak up in meetings?
• Turned down an invitation to speak at your garden club or similar (_or choked horribly in the attempt_)?
• Been unsure about proposing a toast, or introducing and thanking a speaker?

Then you will benefit from the tips and guidelines in this book. Self-confidence comes from knowing the correct way of doing things - and how to avoid the pitfalls.

As you advance in your career you might be expected to:

• Give presentations
• Deliver farewell speeches
• Compere functions
• Do media interviews
• And yes, give eulogies.

This book provides a step-by-step guide for giving these, and many other speeches, with examples that show you what to do, what not to do - and what can go hilariously wrong! _(Some things can only be learned by experience_.)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson has used her 35-year involvement in public speaking training, and her experiences giving talks at numerous events and organisations, to compile this practical guide. Uniquely geared towards the average person who does not aspire to become a professional speaker, (_although there's good stuff for them as well_) but merely wants practical advice on speaking in public, (_don't drink anything fizzy before a speech_) it is packed with meaty information that provides the tools for a better, confident you. Use them and you will soon have those butterflies flying in formation - and it might even change your life.

*Makes a great graduation gift.

Would You Rather Be in the Coffin Than Give the Eulogy - how to take the terror out of public speaking and advance your career and social network.: Uniquely geared towards the average person.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book!  

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.  You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.  Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link.  Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows.  This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!  Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.  For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum.  Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards!  Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

One of the greatest gifts you can give a child is self-confidence. This book will make an ideal graduation gift.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Even if you become a minor celebrity in your town or village you will probably be asked to speak about your books or writing - are you prepared? Local clubs such as the WI, Rotary or even gardening clubs are always looking for someone to 'give a talk'. This is also a good opportunity to sell your print books. Take advantage of the tips in this book - gleaned from years of experience


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's back-to-school time and students will be heading for graduation. Learning how to speak in public will help their career prospects.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

One of the greatest gifts you can give a child is self-confidence. This book will make an ideal graduation gift.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Would You Rather Be in the Coffin Than Give the Eulogy - how to take the terror out of public speaking and advance your career and social network.: Uniquely geared towards the average person.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Having the confidence to speak in public can change your life. Take advantage of this FREE offer 17 - 20 October.



Would You Rather Be in the Coffin Than Give the Eulogy - how to take the terror out of public speaking and advance your career and social network.: Uniquely geared towards the average person.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A Choker's Guide to Public Speaking.*

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!) Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you belong to a club or organisation you may at any time be asked to introduce a speaker. Do you know the correct protocol?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is mentioned in this review blog. 

https://thenewbookreview.blogspot.com/?fbclid=IwAR3tdUWyxYOXYQ1nmhR20PTPm0v_303H4UGTu9kzUl9B8B7jYnhnqnD244Q


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You win people over with words. But do you know how to deliver those words effectively?

*A Choker's Guide to Public Speaking.*

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!) Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.



*REVIEW*
5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile
November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences "on the road." I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You win people over with words. But do you know how to deliver those words effectively?

*A Choker's Guide to Public Speaking.*

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!) Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.



*REVIEW*
5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile
November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences 'on the road.' I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Get ahead of the pack by learning the vital skill of public speaking from these practical tips. *



REVIEW
5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile
November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences 'on the road.' I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Knowing how to position your laptop camera so viewers don't look up your nose when doing Skype interviews is just one of the practical tips offered in this book.*

Would You Rather Be in the Coffin Than Give the Eulogy - how to take the terror out of public speaking and advance your career and social network: A Choker's Guide to Public Speaking


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When giving a speech beware of similar sounding words. An organism is not the same as an orgasm. This is just one example where a speaker was caught out when describing yeast as an orgasm that swells and bursts.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!) Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.



*REVIEW*

5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile
November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences 'on the road.' I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!) Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.



*REVIEW*

5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile
November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences 'on the road.' I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

When giving a speech beware of similar sounding words. An organism is not the same as an orgasm. This is just one example where a speaker was caught out when describing yeast as an orgasm that swells and bursts.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!) Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.



REVIEW

*5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile*
November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences 'on the road.' I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

FREE 13-16 November on Amazon. (US time)

Review
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences "on the road." I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.

Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some* practical* advice. Here it is.

Link to worldwide Amazon stores http://getbook.at/Wouldyou

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

REVIEW

5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile

November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences "on the road." I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.

EVERYONE will have to make a speech at some time in their lives, whether it is birthday, wedding, workplace or social. You might even be asked to say Grace before a public meal, or introduce and thank a speaker. Young people beginning their career will benefit from knowing how to give a presentation.

Get ahead of the pack by learning the vital skill of public speaking from these practical tips.

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!) Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.



Have you ever:

� Been nervous about a promotion because it involved public speaking?
� Been afraid to speak up in meetings?
� Turned down an invitation to speak at your garden club or similar (or choked horribly in the attempt)?
� Been unsure about proposing a toast, or introducing and thanking a speaker?

Then you will benefit from the tips and guidelines in this book. Self-confidence comes from knowing the correct way of doing things - and how to avoid the pitfalls.

As you advance in your career you might be expected to:

� Give presentations
� Deliver farewell speeches
� Compere functions
� Do media interviews
� And yes, give eulogies.

This book provides a step-by-step guide for giving these, and many other speeches, with examples that show you what to do, what not to do - and what can go hilariously wrong! (Some things can only be learned by experience.)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson has used her 35-year involvement in public speaking training, and her experiences giving talks at numerous events and organisations, to compile this practical guide. Uniquely geared towards the average person who does not aspire to become a professional speaker, (although there's good stuff for them as well) but merely wants practical advice on speaking in public, (don't drink anything fizzy before a speech) it is packed with meaty information that provides the tools for a better, confident you. Use them and you will soon have those butterflies flying in formation - and it might even change your life.

*Makes a great graduation gift.

Would You Rather Be in the Coffin Than Give the Eulogy - how to take the terror out of public speaking and advance your career and social network.: Uniquely geared towards the average person.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

REVIEW

5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile

November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences "on the road." I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.

EVERYONE will have to make a speech at some time in their lives, whether it is birthday, wedding, workplace or social. You might even be asked to say Grace before a public meal, or introduce and thank a speaker. Young people beginning their career will benefit from knowing how to give a presentation.

Get ahead of the pack by learning the vital skill of public speaking from these practical tips.

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!)  Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.



Have you ever:

�  Been nervous about a promotion because it involved public speaking?
�  Been afraid to speak up in meetings?
�  Turned down an invitation to speak at your garden club or similar (or choked horribly in the attempt)?
�  Been unsure about proposing a toast, or introducing and thanking a speaker?

Then you will benefit from the tips and guidelines in this book. Self-confidence comes from knowing the correct way of doing things - and how to avoid the pitfalls.

As you advance in your career you might be expected to:

�  Give presentations
�  Deliver farewell speeches
�  Compere functions
�  Do media interviews
�  And yes, give eulogies.

This book provides a step-by-step guide for giving these, and many other speeches, with examples that show you what to do, what not to do - and what can go hilariously wrong! (Some things can only be learned by experience.)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson has used her 35-year involvement in public speaking training, and her experiences giving talks at numerous events and organisations, to compile this practical guide. Uniquely geared towards the average person who does not aspire to become a professional speaker, (although there's good stuff for them as well) but merely wants practical advice on speaking in public, (don't drink anything fizzy before a speech) it is packed with meaty information that provides the tools for a better, confident you. Use them and you will soon have those butterflies flying in formation - and it might even change your life.

*Makes a great graduation gift.

Would You Rather Be in the Coffin Than Give the Eulogy - how to take the terror out of public speaking and advance your career and social network.: Uniquely geared towards the average person.
Modify message


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that many of us are working from home video conferencing is becoming the norm. However, there are a number of things that should be taken into consideration:

Media interviews

� Skype videos open a window into your home, so check what viewers will see in the background. Do you want the world to see your untidy bookshelves, backs of doors with clothes hanging on them, or your general clutter? If you have a laptop, take it somewhere that will show your home off to the best advantage. (Apparently you can use Chromacam or Manycam to create a pleasing background)

� Make sure that background plants and standard lamps don't look as if they are growing out of your head. If there is a window behind you check that there is no distracting traffic or pedestrians.

� Close doors to shut out extraneous noise. Make sure children are properly supervised and any barking dogs are out of earshot.

� Tell the family what time the interview will take place so that they are aware they should not make a noise. Post someone near the front door to prevent a visitor ringing the bell (and setting the dogs barking).

� Watch the lighting. Is light reflecting from your reading glasses? Good natural light is probably best, but you can check what your webcam software recommends.

� Position the webcam so that your face is seen to the best advantage. Viewers don't want to see up your nose, so avoid looking down at the camera - it will also emphasise a double chin! Remember to look directly at the webcam and not at the screen. Place the laptop on some books or a box to raise it to eye level.

� Skype a friend or family member beforehand to ask how you look.

� Prior to the interview, make sure everything is working properly and nothing needs charging, and that you have decent connectivity.

� As it is a small screen this is not the time for expansive gestures. Keep your gestures to a minimum otherwise they will become distracting.

� Watch for cues that the interviewer wants a turn to speak. Time delays can make a 'normal' conversation difficult.

� Dress the same as you would for a normal interview so that you look professional. Leave off jangly or noisy jewellery.

� Make a note of important facts and figures. Write them large enough to be read without having to put on your reading glasses, and keep them on cue cards so that you can easily glance at them.

Hope these tips help. Read the whole chapter for more tips.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FJVP47B


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lost count of the number of people who look down at the camera and you end up staring up their nose


----------



## Stagewalker (May 19, 2011)

As a former AV tech, let me add a few more suggestions. Get a professional microphone. Put it close enough to you that you have the full vocal range, but not too close so you do not hear the windblast or "P pops". Leave your coffee (or whatever you are hiding in your cup of courage) for later. Make sure your mouth is relatively dry, but not parched when you start the interview. Wear earphones or earbuds to prevent feedback. Do not touch your face. it makes you look unsure of yourself. Script your answers as much as you can. Avoid unnecessary interjections like "you know" because they are annoying. If we knew, we would not be listening to you. Take your time. Verify your microphone level before you start the interview. At your loudest, it should be at 80 to 90% of the computer's maximum volume indicator. DO NOT MUMBLE. Diction is important. There is no reason for half the junk I am seeing online from people who should know better. Take your time. Think about what you wish to say it. Say it in as few words as possible. Answer the question that is asked, not the question you want to answer. Think about what you are doing and take the time to look like you care about the result and you will be fine.

Robert H. Cherny


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Stagewalker said:


> As a former AV tech, let me add a few more suggestions. Get a professional microphone. Put it close enough to you that you have the full vocal range, but not too close so you do not hear the windblast or "P pops". Leave your coffee (or whatever you are hiding in your cup of courage) for later. Make sure your mouth is relatively dry, but not parched when you start the interview. Wear earphones or earbuds to prevent feedback. Do not touch your face. it makes you look unsure of yourself. Script your answers as much as you can. Avoid unnecessary interjections like "you know" because they are annoying. If we knew, we would not be listening to you. Take your time. Verify your microphone level before you start the interview. At your loudest, it should be at 80 to 90% of the computer's maximum volume indicator. DO NOT MUMBLE. Diction is important. There is no reason for half the junk I am seeing online from people who should know better. Take your time. Think about what you wish to say it. Say it in as few words as possible. Answer the question that is asked, not the question you want to answer. Think about what you are doing and take the time to look like you care about the result and you will be fine.
> 
> Robert H. Cherny


Thanks for that useful info. You are right about people who should know better. 
I do have a whole section in my book on preparing for video interviews, but it is too long to post. I also mention keeping gestures to a minimum as they are exaggerated when you are on a close-up camera. I noticed Bill Gates using gestures that are suitable for a platform, but they looked over-done on a Skype call.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget to switch off your cell phone or leave it on mute. And make sure your landline can't be heard if it rings. I'm sure we've all seen some howlers when people are unaccustomed to video meetings


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm still seeing some weird facial expressions from people who have the camera too close, or at an odd angle.  Video and Zoom conferencing are going to be the thing of the future. Make sure you are ahead of the game.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You never know when you will be asked to take part in a Zoom conference. Make sure you are aware of all the pitfalls by checking out 'media interviews - Skype interviews".


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You never know when you will be asked to take part in a Zoom conference. Make sure you are aware of all the pitfalls by checking out 'media interviews - Skype interviews".


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*REVIEW*

5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile

November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences "on the road." I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.

EVERYONE will have to make a speech at some time in their lives, whether it is birthday, wedding, workplace or social. You might even be asked to say Grace before a public meal, or introduce and thank a speaker. Young people beginning their career will benefit from knowing how to give a presentation.

Get ahead of the pack by learning the vital skill of public speaking from these practical tips.

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!) Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.

Have you ever:

� Been nervous about a promotion because it involved public speaking?
� Been afraid to speak up in meetings?
� Turned down an invitation to speak at your garden club or similar (or choked horribly in the attempt)?
� Been unsure about proposing a toast, or introducing and thanking a speaker?

Then you will benefit from the tips and guidelines in this book. Self-confidence comes from knowing the correct way of doing things - and how to avoid the pitfalls.

As you advance in your career you might be expected to:

� Give presentations
� Deliver farewell speeches
� Compere functions
� Do media interviews
� And yes, give eulogies.

This book provides a step-by-step guide for giving these, and many other speeches, with examples that show you what to do, what not to do - and what can go hilariously wrong! (Some things can only be learned by experience.)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Are you guilty of mixing up similar sounding words:
An orgasm is not the same as an organism 
You speak from a rostrum, not a rectum 
Double-check that lapel microphones are switched off or removed when leaving the stage, especially when heading for the restroom.
No one wants to see up your nose, raise your laptop camera when doing video links.



REVIEW

5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile

November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences "on the road." I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.

EVERYONE will have to make a speech at some time in their lives, whether it is birthday, wedding, workplace or social. You might even be asked to say Grace before a public meal, or introduce and thank a speaker. Young people beginning their career will benefit from knowing how to give a presentation.

Get ahead of the pack by learning the vital skill of public speaking from these practical tips.

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!) Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Mixing up similar sounding words:
An orgasm is not the same as an organism 
You speak from a rostrum, not a rectum 
Double-check that lapel microphones are switched off or removed when leaving the stage - especially when heading for the restroom.
No one wants to see up your nose - raise your laptop camera when doing video links.



Now that many of us are working from home video conferencing is becoming the norm. However, there are a number of things that should be taken into consideration:

Media interviews

� Skype videos open a window into your home, so check what viewers will see in the background. Do you want the world to see your untidy bookshelves, backs of doors with clothes hanging on them, or your general clutter? If you have a laptop, take it somewhere that will show your home off to the best advantage. (Apparently you can use Chromacam or Manycam to create a pleasing background)

� Make sure that background plants and standard lamps don't look as if they are growing out of your head. If there is a window behind you check that there is no distracting traffic or pedestrians.

� Close doors to shut out extraneous noise. Make sure children are properly supervised and any barking dogs are out of earshot.

� Tell the family what time the interview will take place so that they are aware they should not make a noise. Post someone near the front door to prevent a visitor ringing the bell (and setting the dogs barking).

� Watch the lighting. Is light reflecting from your reading glasses? Good natural light is probably best, but you can check what your webcam software recommends.

� Position the webcam so that your face is seen to the best advantage. Viewers don't want to see up your nose, so avoid looking down at the camera - it will also emphasise a double chin! Remember to look directly at the webcam and not at the screen. Place the laptop on some books or a box to raise it to eye level.

� Skype a friend or family member beforehand to ask how you look.

� Prior to the interview, make sure everything is working properly and nothing needs charging, and that you have decent connectivity.

� As it is a small screen this is not the time for expansive gestures. Keep your gestures to a minimum otherwise they will become distracting.

� Watch for cues that the interviewer wants a turn to speak. Time delays can make a 'normal' conversation difficult.

� Dress the same as you would for a normal interview so that you look professional. Leave off jangly or noisy jewellery.

� Make a note of important facts and figures. Write them large enough to be read without having to put on your reading glasses, and keep them on cue cards so that you can easily glance at them.

Hope these tips help. You can read the whole chapter in the book.

Link to worldwide Amazon stores Would You Rather Be in the Coffin Than Give the Eulogy - how to take the terror out of public speaking.: A PRACTICAL guide for all types of speeches - Kindle edition by Hurst-Nicholson, Jan. Reference Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

REVIEW

5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile

November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences "on the road." I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.

EVERYONE will have to make a speech at some time in their lives, whether it is birthday, wedding, workplace or social. You might even be asked to say Grace before a public meal, or introduce and thank a speaker. Young people beginning their career will benefit from knowing how to give a presentation.

*Get ahead of the pack by learning the vital skill of public speaking from these practical tips.*

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (_you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!_) Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.

Have you ever:

• Been nervous about a promotion because it involved public speaking?
• Been afraid to speak up in meetings?
• Turned down an invitation to speak at your garden club or similar (_or choked horribly in the attempt_)?
• Been unsure about proposing a toast, or introducing and thanking a speaker?

Then you will benefit from the tips and guidelines in this book. Self-confidence comes from knowing the correct way of doing things - and how to avoid the pitfalls.

As you advance in your career you might be expected to:

• Give presentations
• Deliver farewell speeches
• Compere functions
• Do media interviews
• And yes, give eulogies.

This book provides a step-by-step guide for giving these, and many other speeches, with examples that show you what to do, what not to do - and what can go hilariously wrong! _(Some things can only be learned by experience_.)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson has used her 35-year involvement in public speaking training, and her experiences giving talks at numerous events and organisations, to compile this practical guide. Uniquely geared towards the average person who does not aspire to become a professional speaker, (_although there's good stuff for them as well_) but merely wants practical advice on speaking in public, (_don't drink anything fizzy before a speech_) it is packed with meaty information that provides the tools for a better, confident you. Use them and you will soon have those butterflies flying in formation - and it might even change your life.

*Makes a great graduation gift.

Would You Rather Be in the Coffin Than Give the Eulogy - how to take the terror out of public speaking and advance your career and social network.: Uniquely geared towards the average person.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Avoid these public speaking gaffes.*

Mixing up similar sounding words:
An orgasm is not the same as an organism 
You speak from a rostrum, not a rectum 
Double-check that lapel microphones are switched off or removed when leaving the stage - especially when heading for the restroom.
No one wants to see up your nose - raise your laptop camera when doing video links. 

Would You Rather Be in the Coffin Than Give the Eulogy - how to take the terror out of public speaking and advance your career and social network.: Uniquely geared towards the average person.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

EVERYONE will have to make a speech at some time in their lives, whether it is birthday, wedding, workplace or social. You might even be asked to say Grace before a public meal, or introduce and thank a speaker. Young people beginning their career will benefit from knowing how to give a presentation.

*Get ahead of the pack by learning the vital skill of public speaking from these practical tips.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

EVERYONE will have to make a speech at some time in their lives, whether it is birthday, wedding, workplace or social. You might even be asked to say Grace before a public meal, or introduce and thank a speaker. Young people beginning their career will benefit from knowing how to give a presentation.

*Get ahead of the pack by learning the vital skill of public speaking from these practical tips.*

 

*Avoid these public speaking gaffes.*

Mixing up similar sounding words:
An orgasm is not the same as an organism 
You speak from a rostrum, not a rectum 
Double-check that lapel microphones are switched off or removed when leaving the stage - especially when heading for the restroom.
No one wants to see up your nose - raise your laptop camera when doing video links.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*We are here to celebrate the life of… - EULOGY*

Being asked to give a eulogy can be an emotional challenge for even experienced speakers, especially if the deceased is a close relative or friend. For inexperienced speakers it can be quite daunting. But knowing the basics for a eulogy, and saying it from the heart can do a lot to quell the nerves. Eulogies should give thanks for the life of the deceased as opposed to mourning their death, and a memorial service is often termed ‘a celebration of the life of the deceased’, so reflect on how the deceased made you feel, what you admired about them and how you benefitted from knowing them rather than listing their life’s accomplishments.

*Checklist*

• Before writing the eulogy consider what tone you want to use. Some funerals and memorial services will be sombre occasions, while others will be light-hearted, or perhaps they will encompass both.

• Not all people are religious and they may request no formal funeral after their death, so be mindful of this and avoid references to religion in order to respect their wishes.

• A eulogy is usually 3 -5 minutes, but can be longer or shorter.

• It can be difficult to predict who will attend a memorial service, other than family and close friends, so be prepared for a wide range of mourners, and those of different faiths.

• The church minister, or other presiding official, will most likely lead with the first eulogy and give the basic information about the deceased, such as a brief summary of their life, details of their family and work career, hobbies and achievements. (_If_ _you are a family member make sure the official has all the relevant details. I know of at least one funeral where the minister discovered he had left his notes at home only when he came to the part in the service where he was due to read them, so it might be prudent to keep your own notes as well.) _But you should focus on a more personal approach by using meaningful stories and anecdotes that illustrate how the deceased affected or inspired you, be it a family member, a friend, or in the workplace. You can also add anecdotes that others have previously shared with you, or from those not able to attend the service.

• If your comments are humorous make sure they are also respectful. _(The most memorable funeral service I attended was one in which several eulogies recounted the madcap youth of the elderly deceased, something of which few of those attending were aware. The stories were told with a warm respectful affection and caused much merriment, lightening what could have been a sombre occasion)._

• If several people will be delivering eulogies you might like to liaise with them to avoid repetition, or to make sure nothing important is missed.

• It might help to focus on a unifying theme for your eulogy, such as a certain time in the life of the deceased, or their distinctive characteristics – sense of humour, kindness, generosity, perfectionism etc

• Make your comments long enough to illustrate your meaning, but without rambling.

• When you arrive at the venue introduce yourself to the person conducting the service, and sit somewhere close enough to the front so that they can easily call on you when it is your turn to speak.

• Check whether a glass of water will be available if you think you might need one.

• Begin your eulogy by briefly introducing yourself and your connection to the deceased. Remember to use the person’s name throughout.

• There is no need to look solemn, you are celebrating the life of the deceased, so don’t be afraid to smile.

• Be sincere, calm and well-paced.

• People will understand if you suddenly feel overwhelmed by grief and need to pause to compose yourself. Keep a tissue handy. If you feel you might become too emotional to carry on, pre-arrange with someone to read your eulogy, but let them have a copy beforehand so that they are prepared.

• At the conclusion you might like to acknowledge the person’s family and offer some words of comfort or inspiration. You can end by mentioning what you will miss the most about the deceased.

• Revise and practise reading your eulogy out loud as if you were talking to friends. You might feel that you are familiar enough with your speech to deliver it from memory, but nerves could make you stumble, or forget something important, so keep your notes with you for reference.

• It has become common for the written eulogies to be handed to the family after the service so they can be read at a less emotional time. The family can also email them to friends and relatives who could not attend the service.

• You may be asked to read a tribute from someone who is unable to attend the service. Make sure to practise reading it out loud beforehand so that you don’t stumble over the words and that you give them the intended meaning.

*You can read the Example in the book 

















Would You Rather Be in the Coffin Than Give the Eulogy - how to take the terror out of public speaking.: A PRACTICAL guide for all types of speeches - Kindle edition by Hurst-Nicholson, Jan. Reference Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Would You Rather Be in the Coffin Than Give the Eulogy - how to take the terror out of public speaking.: A PRACTICAL guide for all types of speeches - Kindle edition by Hurst-Nicholson, Jan. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks...



www.amazon.com




*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The ability to speak in public is probably the most rewarding skill you will ever learn. It will not only improve your career prospects, but it will also boost your self-confidence at social functions (you may never become the life and soul of the party, but at least you won't have to remain a wallflower!) Whether you're just starting out in your career or an expert in your field you will need some basic skills in public speaking - and some practical advice. Here it is.



*REVIEW*

5.0 out of 5 stars Must-read for new public speakers and renewing for those that have been doing that for awhile
November 20, 2018
Format: Kindle Edition
As a career public speaker, I can say that this book was an awesome little breath of inspiration and renewal. Good, common-sensical tips are presented in a practical way. Very helpful and refreshing and full of good ideas that I wish I'd had when I was just starting out. I especially enjoyed the asides of actual experiences 'on the road.' I recommend this book especially to those that find themselves having to speak up and speak out at public gatherings of any kind! There is even a section regarding being chosen to say grace before a public meal.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate 'Read a Book Day' on Sept 6th I am making all my books FREE on Amazon (except The Race). Double click on the book in my signature and it will take you to Amazon.com


----------

